# Strange but true



## DougP (2/2/16)

This is worth a share..
I'm working at a clients house.
The lady has been suffering from literally permanent chronic sinusitis for years. Doctors and specialists can't cure it and she is taking a ton of chronic medication daily for it with regular visits to her doctor for cortisone injections into her cheeks.
Suffice to say she looks like she has been bashed in the face the way her nasal passages are swollen.
We were chatting about vaping as she was watching me vape.
I suggested she should try vaping as the PG and steam might help..
Yesterday I mixed her a 50/50 0 nic as she has never puffed before, slapped it on sub tank mini and she got busy vaping..
Incredibly after only 24 hours (2 mls of juice) later her nasal passages are opening, her nose is draining like crazy, she can smell, her swollen face is coming down and she is beaming from ear to ear.
I for one cannot believe the change in her condition today..
So one for vaping

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 20


----------



## Dubz (2/2/16)

Wow! What an awesome story! Truly awesome .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Great stuff . She is/was not a smoker? Please keep us updated.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DougP (2/2/16)

She has never smoked..
She is a pastor's wife.
so she don't do the vices..
Kinda wierd to watch her vaping with radio kansel playing in the back round.
Between blowing her leaking nose vape she is.. Today she more like us... 3 mls done.. just topped her tank up for her.
Its quiet funny because she feels a little guilty on the religious front..but trust me she like a dog guarding its bone..wanna see someone try and take this mod away from her



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Andre (2/2/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> She has never smoked..
> She is a pastor's wife.
> so she don't do the vices..
> Kinda wierd to watch her vaping with radio kansel playing in the back round.
> ...


Lol, hope you have added a bit of menthol for her.


----------



## DougP (2/2/16)

Nope not a bad idea..
Should get uncle Rob to piff her with a reo topped up with XXX

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

Simply awesome ! Well on you sir


----------



## shaunnadan (2/2/16)

Blends Of Distinction said:


> Nope not a bad idea..
> Should get uncle Rob to piff her with a reo topped up with XXX
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



That would make such an epic headline ! 

"Pastors wife makes miraculous recovery after discovering XXX"

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 11


----------



## Nox46 (2/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> That would make such an epic headline !
> 
> "Pastors wife makes miraculous recovery after discovering XXX"


Comment of the day!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

